# Standard of East v West story's in film



## Winni (May 24, 2013)

Ever since purchasing a copy of Oldboy from my local HMV store, I haven’t been able to look at Western films in the same way as Asian films.  There films seem to have the whole package great cinematography, immersive musical scores and some of the most powerful acting I have ever witnessed (the parents viewing the video in "Lady vengeance" broke me physically & mentally).  Now when I watch cookie cutter British or Hollywood block buster movies, I feel as is I’m watching a long trailer for 3D studio max or Maya (software used in industry to produce special FX). I see no heart or passion in our stories anymore, which is a shame because we in the West were once pioneers of the silver screen (now we seem to be only pioneers of the blue screen).  I’m just rambling, but I would love to here you views on the standards of STORY in film between the east and the west.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 24, 2013)

I've been hearing some things, especially South Korean films - would be interested to find a few recommendations.

Have found the ones coming out of China to be pretty but vacuous.


----------



## HoopyFrood (May 24, 2013)

Most of my favourite films have come from South Korea. And Park Chan-Wook is amazing, a writing/directing/producing machine. Old Boy is just so...Shakespearean and chilling. I think the thing about that film was how much it just shakes away the foundations that watching Hollywood films build. 


(*Spoilers if you haven't watched Old Boy and you should do before reading this!*) Old Boy himself is supposed to be the hero, the person you root for (if this were a 'normal' film) and you expect him at some point to rise to the occasion. But he doesn't. Anything but. The film ends with him grovelling with no tongue! It's just so bleak but as such it stays with you for a long time after watching. (*Spoilers over, you may continue!*)


And yes, I think the level of storytelling in South Korean and Japanese films, especially horror films, is second to none. Such well crafted stories, such quirky, memorable characters and often very beautiful and well thought out cinematography. I love Chan-Wook's go at a Vampire film, Thirst, something very different and very unusual and just so wonderfully black humoured.

And his children's film I'm a Cyborg But It's OK is an absolute mental film but in such a beautiful, gentle way.

There are so many much surprising and startling moments in these films, too, things you wouldn't expect. Anyone who's watched Audition will certainly know about that  

And even the action films are awesome. One of my favourite films in general is The Good, the Bad and the Weird. Just endlessly entertaining.


----------



## Winni (May 24, 2013)

Wow HoopyFrood I've watched and loved every movie you have mentioned (truly you are a well educated movie snob such as I  

@ Brian, as stated if you want to be introduced to Koreans finest I suggest you start with "Old Boy" and then if you can stomach the Shakespearean mayhem then you should find "I saw the Devil"


----------



## HoopyFrood (May 24, 2013)

Yay for film snobbery 

I also really enjoyed The Host, great monster film, I love that there's absolutely no messing around and the monster starts rampaging after about ten minutes. And Doll Master! Dolls are scary anyway, but a house full of ruddy life-sized ones, even hanging from the ceiling... I think that's another thing that I love about Eastern Asia horror films that I've watched -- they use such a wonderful blend of mythology and urban tales, things that are already woven into cultural conscious, so it's a.) somehow more realistic and b.) creepy as hell!

And I agree with your summing up of West and East films, though I guess you could say the explanation for that is that we're constantly bombarded with Western films here, we have to see all the chaff before getting a bit of wheat now and then, but with films from other countries we usually just hear and see the cream of the crop, films that have risen to the top in their own countries and then starting leaping over borders.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 24, 2013)

I seem to recall a war film being especially recommended - I remember seeing a clip on Youtube, and was impressed by the big budget look. Think it began with an "R"? Korean title, not English and subtitled.


----------



## Winni (May 24, 2013)

Sorry Brian I don't know of any Korean war movies; but could I interest you with a Chinese WW1 epic by the name of "City of Life and Death".  Shot in 2009 in black and white, a film which depicts the story of Japanese occupation in China where a brutal crime against humanity took place under the name of "The rape of Nanking".


----------

